# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Extreme vermoeidheid?

## *shirley*

Het is wel al weer van een jaar geleden maar ik zit er toch wel een beetje mee.

Aan het eind van de 4e klas gingen we gezellig op kamp naar de ardennen. Helemaal top had er super veel zin in. Van woendag tot vrijdag. Woensdag daar aangekomen allerlei activiteiten gedaan, was erg leuk. ' savonds gezellig bij het kampvuur. Rond een uur of half 1 gaan slapen. Donderdag ochtend vroeg op. Gezamelijk ontbijten en andere activiteiten gedaan. Tot tijdens het avondeten. We zaten gewoon heel gezellig te kletsen. Ik nam een hap van mijn hamburger, maar verslikte me. Ik had het zo benauwd dat ik geen eten meer hoefde. Ik ondersteunde me hoofd met 1 hand. Maar ik liep zo rood aan dat ik maar met 2 handen ging ondersteunen. Gelukkig zat er een leraar naast me en die merkte het. Hij vroeg of ik een glaasje water moest halen, maar ik ben dan zo van, nee komt wel goed. Hij ging toch maar even voor de zekerheid een andere leraar waarschuwen. Na het eten ben ik van tafel weggetrokken en moest ik apart zitten. Ze wisten niet wat ze met mij moesten doen. Daarom gingen ze het maar aan een andere leraar vragen. Die stelde voor om mij op de slaapzaal te leggen en dan werdt ik daarheen gebracht door de lerares. (er waren in totaal 3 leraren en 1 lerares mee). Echt binnen 3 seconden lag ik in diepe slaap. Die lerares heeft er even een leraar bij gehaald omdat ik meteen vertrokken was. Ze vonden het zo vreemd dat ze me maar weer wakker gemaakt hebben. Daarna hebben ze me nog om het uur wakker gemaakt voor de zekerheid. 's ochtends werd ik niet wakker, ik sliep door de klapperende pannendeksels die voor mijn bed stonden heen. Tijdens het ontbijt heeft een leraar mij geprobeerd wakker te maken. In het ontbijt had ik helemaal geen trek. Maar ik moest toch iets naar binnen krijgen. Na een paar uurtjes had ik eindelijk mijn broodje op. Ik heb die vrijdag ook niet meegedaan met de activiteiten. Ik heb de hele dag op een bankje buiten geslapen. Toen de andere leerlingen terug kwamen moesten ze me weer wakker maken dat we naar de bus moesten. In de bus lag ik na de eerste bocht al weer te slapen. Een goede vriendin van mij heeft dat gemeld bij een leraar en die heeft me weer om de zoveel minuten wakker gemaakt. 
Maar goed, uiteindelijk thuis, lag ik om 7 uur weer in mijn bed. Mijn moeder heeft toen ook snachts nog gekeken of het wel allemaal goed met mij ging.

Gelukkig ging het wel allemaal goed, maar voelde me nog niet prettig. Toch maar eventjes bloed laten prikken. 6 buisjes bloed, maar helaas geen resultaat. Na 2 weken hadden we op gym de coupertest. Van mijn gymleraar hoefde ik maar 17 rondjes ivm ik me nog niet zo prettig voelde. Goed, ik ga de coupertest lopen. Tijdens de gymlessen was ik altijd erg fanatiek. . Maar goed ik had 19 rondjes gelopen. Toen ging mijn beste vriendin redden. Ik telde voor haar en zat op het bankje om uit te rusten. Zij was klaar en ik wilde opstaan om het aantal rondjes te melden. Ik stond op en ik voelde me duizelig worden. Ik zei tegen mijn vriendin dat ik even moest gaan zitten. Ik zat op de grond en ging even liggen. En toen verkrampte mijn hele lichaam. Mijn handen, tenen, kuiten benen. Ik wist niet wat het was en het deed zo een pijn. Gelukkig haalde mijn vriendin de leraren erbij. Die dachten iets met mijn suikerspiegel. Suikerklontje gehaald. Toch maar even een ambulance gebeld. Die wilde eerst niet komen maar nadat mijn leraar ze even toegesproken had, kwam er toch een ambulance. Ik heb geen idee wat ze allemaal gedaan hebben, maar 1 ding weet ik wel ik moest even in de ambulance liggen. IK hoefde niet mee naar het ziekenhuis omdat ik een paar dagen van te voren al bloed had laten prikken.

Na een tijdje had ik nog wel zoiest van pff al sta ik op of loop ik trap ben ik al moe. Ik weet begot niet wat het is. Maar ik moet nu zeggen, daarom schrijf ik het ook maar, dat ik weer zoiets heb van kan het terugkomen. Als ik nu naar school ga (inmiddels doe ik opleiding paardenhouderij) dan heb ik tijdens de lessen zoiets van, als ik iets doe krijg ik weer zo een raar gevoel. Ik heb nog niet zo lang geleden een gesprek gehad met een lerares van mijn opleiding die ik nu volg. Daar heb ik een goed gesprek mee gehad en als er iets is moet ik het meteen melden. Maar het ging mij er om dat de school het ook weet. 

20 maart dit jaar ben ik niet naar school gegaan omdat ik smiddags een bruiloft had. 's ochtends toen ik wakker werd had ik echt een raar gevoel van: normaal ben ik al op school of ben ik onderweg naar school maar nu ben ik nog thuis.'s middags met mijn moeder nog eventjes naar de winkel om kleren te passen. Maar toen gebeurde het. In een winkel ben ik flauwgevallen. Ik was even buiten bewust zijn maar wel weer redelijk snel bij. Even gezeten en water met suiker, al leek het meer suiker met water  :Stick Out Tongue:  . Het was wel erg warm in die winkel en zelf vond ik het al zo raar wat ik eerder schreef dat ik niet naar school was. Het was een heel ander ritme. 

Ik dacht plaats het hier maar even. Heeft er iemand ook zoiets of weet iemand iets.

----------


## *shirley*

niemand.....

----------


## Agnes574

Als ik je verhaal zo lees denk ik telkens...zuurstofgebrek.
Zuurstofgebrek ...doordat je je zo erg verslikte...
zuurstofgebrek ...doordat je hele lichaam verkrampte...(heb je toen in de ambulance zuurstof gekregen?)
flauwvallen in warme winkel...zuurstofgebrek...

Heb je alles al eens aan je huisarts voorgelegd en hem gevraagd je 'door te lichten'?
Zo kun je te weten komen of je longen,hart,lever,nieren,schildklier..etc,etc..in orde zijn!

Ik heb vorig jaar ineens een soort van epileptische aanval gehad die tot nu toe ook onverklaarbaar is gebleken..stom hé..en ik loop in supervermoeiende situaties ook op mijn tenen omdat ik bang ben dat het weer terug kan komen...

Mijn artsen wisten ook niet wat er mee te doen...dus ja..je volledig laten onderzoeken..iets anders weet ik ook niet!

Is je ademhaling ok? Als je verkeerd ademhaalt kun je namelijk ook zulk soort klachten krijgen.

Sterkte en succes, Agnes Xx

----------


## *shirley*

Ik heb (lachgas) gekregen in de ambu. Is dat ook zuurstof?

Ja dat heb ik dus ook. Ben op dit moment met school weg, maar ben elke dag toch bang dat het weer gebeurt. 

Heb het eerlijk gezegt nog niet met een huisarts overlegd. Ik denk wel dat ik binnenkort er even heen ga. 

Mijn ademhaling: Tja, wat moet ik daar op zeggen. Ben wel vaak kortademig, en merk van mezelf wel dat ik de ene keer iets sneller ademhaal dan de andere. Vind het beetje moeilijk uit te leggen.

Bedankt!!

----------


## *shirley*

Net nadat ik het vorige bericht had getypt kwam het hoor.

Gisteren heb ik een hyperventilatie gehad.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Shirley,

Hoe gaat het nu met je vermoeidheid? Heb je de oorzaak kunnen vinden en heb je de (voor jou) juiste oplossing gevonden?

Lachgas is een verbinding van stikstof en zuurstof met de formule N2O. Lachgas, dat vroeger stikstofoxidule werd genoemd, heet nu distikstof(mon)oxide. Lachgas is een zogenaamd anesthetisch gas, dat wordt gebruikt bij verdovingen in de medische wereld en daarnaast werkt lachgas slaapverwekkend en pijnstillend.

Groetjes Luuss

----------

